# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball



## TyroneGenade (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello,

Some cheer that recently bloomed in my home:











This one was from Little Frog Farm, I got it about 3 years ago. It languished while I was in Iowa but since moving to TN it has perked up and rewarded me with such a lovely flower.

The flower has gotten a bit brighter since opening but was a deep wine red on opening. These photos were from a few days ago. There are 2 more buds on the way.


----------



## KateL (Mar 11, 2020)

Ka-boom! That’s a good looker.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice color!


----------



## littlefrog (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 11, 2020)

like it.
looks like the zebra is going to eat it...


----------



## monocotman (Mar 11, 2020)

Stunning. My JF also improved in colour after a few days and it was because the yellow beneath the red became deeper and this made the red lighter and brighter
David


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2020)

Really good form. Thanks for sharing. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the color and shape enormously. I'd love to see another
photo as the color lightens.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nicely done. I love the color.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 12, 2020)

abax said:


> Love the color and shape enormously. I'd love to see another
> photo as the color lightens.


I will take another photo and post it soon.

Thanks for all the compliments. I will pass them on to the plant, perhaps it will encourage it to try harder.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 12, 2020)

Yay...Good job!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 19, 2020)

Not exactly life-like color but redder than the originals. The 2nd flower is opening so I will hopefully get a comparison of old and new flower soon.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 19, 2020)

Super. Wish I could get one in the UK!
David


----------



## abax (Mar 19, 2020)

I really like the dark crimson of this flower. It's
unusual and striking.


----------



## cpmaniac (Mar 20, 2020)

Very beautiful, indeed!


----------



## awesomei (Mar 21, 2020)

Very striking color, gorgeous! Good job!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 2, 2020)

So, that is the new flower (left) next to the first flower (right). Big difference in color. The 2nd flower is a lot more pink and pale. 

The first flower developed under cooler conditions in my basement and under 2 LED shop-lights. 

I still like it.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2020)

Not unusual for the flowers to be darker red when grown cooler. Something to do with anthocyanin production relative to ambient temperature. Ray can probably explain it better than I.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 2, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Not unusual for the flowers to be darker red when grown cooler. Something to do with anthocyanin production relative to ambient temperature. Ray can probably explain it better than I.



I will make a plan to cool them next time so they are all brilliant red!


----------



## Cheoah (Apr 3, 2020)

Really a great plant, JF. Very excited, mines in spike first time. Yours is lovely. Such a great shape. 

Big color contrast. That’s neat. Instructive.


----------

